# What is this poohs honey pot?



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Screwtop (Feb 17, 2020)

I would say it looks like a bean pot..


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Maybe it's an olive pot.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Have it any mark?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2020)

Fermenting pot?


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Have it any mark?


Not that I can find


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Fermenting pot?


Anyone have a guess on age ?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

The ones I know of this type are 19th century or esrly 20th. I can see your pot has an internal edge that is similar to some glass jars that used a  glass lid with a cork seal. It could be a clue.Al


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 17, 2020)

I dug this up bout a month ago. There was two triple L Masons and one Swayze qaurt buried with it.is my first whole crock I ever dug up. The Shwayze had the almighty RARE 13 on bottom.lol.. in two weeks previous to that I bought a Shwayze 13 from a flea market LOL. That was my best dig day so far.3 jars,crock,my first whimsy and some small bottles.crocks look somewhat similar mine has no writing on it either


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> I dug this up bout a month ago. There was two triple L Masons and one Swayze qaurt buried with it.is my first whole crock I ever dug up. The Shwayze had the almighty RARE 13 on bottom.lol.. in two weeks previous to that I bought a Shwayze 13 from a flea market LOL. That was my best dig day so far.3 jars,crock,my first whimsy and some small bottles.crocks look somewhat similar mine has no writing on it either


 
That's awsome this is my first crock as well  I DID find a 8 on the bottom faintly


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I would say it looks like a bean pot..


It's about 5inches tall and I DID FIND AN 8 ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 17, 2020)

Congrats on first crock. I was so excited when I found my crock I found so many shards of Crocs. It's amazing what they threw away back in the day not knowing what works of art lot of glass and stoneware is to us today.like I said the jars I found next to crock where 1900-1910 jars.i found mine just east of st Louis. Where about was yours found. Don't know a whole lot about Crocs but I was just curious if you found yours in the midwest or not


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Congrats on first crock. I was so excited when I found my crock I found so many shards of Crocs. It's amazing what they threw away back in the day not knowing what works of art lot of glass and stoneware is to us today.like I said the jars I found next to crock where 1900-1910 jars.i found mine just east of st Louis. Where about was yours found. Don't know a whole lot about Crocs but I was just curious if you found yours in the midwest or not


 yeah I'm from ligonier,indiana lol home of corn and well more corn ....and soy beans. But my spot is pretty big and it's hard to determine where to look for older bottles because I've found what I know is a.few late 1800s bottles right next to some 1920s bottles right next to this crock lol. But same here my friend I've only seen shards of them!  But I once found 1 complete side of a 4 1/2 ft crock I kept it amd use it in my wife flower garden area


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 17, 2020)

Only been digging 4 glass for about 6 months now but everybody ive talked to said go deep to the bottom the stuff gets older as you go deeper but I haven't had a chance and where I go  you can't be digging big holes everywhere. I've already dug way too much of the Bank of the creek I've been going. Looks like a herd of badgers went crazy down in there. Well good luck bottle digger extrodiner


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

The numbers I suppose indicates the capacity of these pots. They have different meaning in other type of recipients.
It's easy to verily filling the crock with water and pour it into a measuring  recipient.
Then divide the amount for the mysterious number. If I am right you get the unit used.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Only been digging 4 glass for about 6 months now but everybody ive talked to said go deep to the bottom the stuff gets older as you go deeper but I haven't had a chance and where I go  you can't be digging big holes everywhere. I've already dug way too much of the Bank of the creek I've been going. Looks like a herd of badgers went crazy down in there. Well good luck bottle digger extrodiner


The deeper you dig the better might be the condition of bottles. On tbe surface or near it most is broken.Al


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 17, 2020)

Out of town for work right now when I get back home tomorrow I'll have to look  closer and see if there's a number on the bottom of my crock is that right that yours is 5 inches tall cuz that one I've got is probably about a 1 gallon crock an is about 12 inches tall. I'm new to this app but there should be a a crock subject on here somewheres. I wonder if these Crocs are like bottles and get certain ones in certain areas of the country. Hard to tell the size of yours but the one I got up close looks alot like that one you got. I've got other Crocs that I have been given. Pulling out of the dirt after years makes it all that much better than one given to you. I was the first person to touch in over 70yrs possibly 170y. Think I'm going to try privy hunting and digging soon as it warms up and dries up.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Only been digging 4 glass for about 6 months now but everybody ive talked to said go deep to the bottom the stuff gets older as you go deeper but I haven't had a chance and where I go  you can't be digging big holes everywhere. I've already dug way too much of the Bank of the creek I've been going. Looks like a herd of badgers went crazy down in there. Well good luck bottle digger extrodiner


Thanks my guy lol myne and my friends spot is hudge! and it looks like a war was fought there lmao


----------



## DFW Digger (Feb 27, 2020)

Congratulations on your first crock. They are a memory you won't forget. I remember my wife's first and only crock so far more than the one I found. Hers was way better and we shared it together. Looks like it slipped in the makers hands.


----------

